# safegaurd pricing tack strips



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok so we just received an initial reo the other day, we came across three bedrooms and a long hall way that had carpet padding and tack strips. We called our boss to see if we could charge more to remove it. This has taken me two hours and about 100-125 ft of strip and 75-100sqft of padding. In total debris 4 contractor bags. They argued that its part of safegaurds initial trashout services, and only pays as debris. So are they bs'ing, and charging extra w/o us knowing? Or what they are saying true? It looks like about a yard and a half of debris....we only make 10$ a cbyd....im not going to turn in the photos for 15$


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok first why are you working for $10.00 a cyd? The allowable for trashouts is from 40 -50 cyd. If you are getting paid only 10 then they are robbing you.
Next, you should never do any work for SafeScrew. Because people keep taking it in the a#* from them allows them to keep doing it.
Sorry but we don not remove padding or tacks without charging extra, and if they don't want to pay then have somebody else do it.
Please, not to be rude but do yourself a favor and get with another company they are robbing you blind.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

They tell us that safegaurd only pays 32.50 a cbyd, minus 20%discount leaves 26 I believe...they take 16 we get 10$. We are currently doing other work for some local residents and we are talking to cyprexx right now, no one is hiring. We are also with MSI too, but all of the work orders are way out of our reach, even aftet we gave them a list of zips we cover. But so I can dispute it, whats the story behind my original post.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

The first problem is that they are making more on work orders than you are.
It is not your problem what they get paid. You need to just worry about what you get paid. 
If they can't pay you what YOU want then tell them to do it themselves. I hope you did not fall for 20.00 grass cuts too.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

They have been paying out debris @ $32.50 for about the last 8 years. There is very little in the debris that they will allow you to invoice for separately anymore. Yes, it is very common for nationals to bill separately from what they are paying you. They are making $18 per cyd over your boss on the debris, who is making $16 over you. Regarding the padding and tack strips, they would like you to believe you will make it up on the next job.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> They have been paying out debris @ $32.50 for about the last 8 years. There is very little in the debris that they will allow you to invoice for separately anymore. Yes, it is very common for nationals to bill separately from what they are paying you. They are making $18 per cyd over your boss on the debris, who is making $16 over you. Regarding the padding and tack strips, they would like you to believe you will make it up on the next job.


GTX63, Thank you, thats the answer I was looking for. This is a family owned company, they work for safegaurd, truassets etc. and then were subbed out by them, so we have the $$it pay. yes in their mind they believe its a fair price what they pay out. and if it cant be made up on this job, theyll squeeze a little extra out on the next one for pay.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

we just found out that cyprexx only pays $18 a cbyd, compared to safegaurd thats crap. What other company pays close to them or if not better?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LaCaSa said:


> we just found out that cyprexx only pays $18 a cbyd, compared to safegaurd thats crap. What other company pays close to them or if not better?


Cyprexx is awful don't waste your time.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Cyprexx is awful don't waste your time.


If you couldn't go local, who would you recommend.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LaCaSa said:


> If you couldn't go local, who would you recommend.


NFR, IMS out of Texas, Leading Edge, Vision Property Management and probably a few others that aren't jumping to mind. 

If I had nothing going and NEEDED work AMS GMAC ONLY, OCWEN, Altisource, MSI, AIM YOUR WAY, NFN, maybe MCS?

Don't do ANY post conveyance work stick with pre foreclosure. 

My question would be why focus on Preservation at all? I'd rather paint stucco, or pressure wash houses than do preservation work. Florida is a GOLD mine there are a million ways to make money. I wouldn't try cutting grass or landscaping there are too many guys already doing it.

You ever put on Decra metal tile shingles? http://www.decra.com/products/villa-tile

It's easy and hurricane proof pays great.


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

Craigslisthack, awesome piece of info. We are talking to NFR and are in the process of getting all of the correct insurance they need according to the packet they email us. I guess we are sticking to the preservation world because we are not burnt out on it yet honestly. Call us crazy, but we find it to be an interesting industry, and allows us to work together. Worked in.my parents restaurant when I was 9 to 18 I hate the food business.because of it. Did some.construction work and worked for allied doors hanging and repairing garage doors, good job, liked.the work but was let go didnt have.my own.truck. I also worked at tirekingdom as a tire tech and my brothers shop (Spadas auto shop in vero) like working on cars but not alot of money there. I was a semi Dbay driver for Pepsi for a year and that sent me to the ER and chiropractor, ALOT of heavy lifting. My route.was.ft myers beach and during spring break, it was crazy to drive.a.40ft truck in that area. Worked alot of diverse jobs. Dairy queen, DCF, premier packing house in vero, tommy Hilfiger sales rep, DirecTv sales rep, deli clerk at bailey sanibel, store manager at east end deli sanibel...etc etc . I like the preservation industry....for now, just not wth family.


----------



## DINO FELICE (Feb 3, 2021)

LaCaSa said:


> Ok so we just received an initial reo the other day, we came across three bedrooms and a long hall way that had carpet padding and tack strips. We called our boss to see if we could charge more to remove it. This has taken me two hours and about 100-125 ft of strip and 75-100sqft of padding. In total debris 4 contractor bags. They argued that its part of safegaurds initial trashout services, and only pays as debris. So are they bs'ing, and charging extra w/o us knowing? Or what they are saying true? It looks like about a yard and a half of debris....we only make 10$ a cbyd....im not going to turn in the photos for 15$


PM me your being used


----------

